# Eutelsat neues Sat Internet - Welche Vor- und Nachteile?



## NebuLa (26. Dezember 2010)

Wie einige sicherlich schon gehört haben, will Eutelsat ab April Sat  Internet anbiten mit einem Downstream von 10MBit und einem Upstream von 4MBit. Für mich wäre dieses Angebot sehr interessant, da ich nur über  eine sehr langsame Internet Verbindung verfüge.

Bei der alten Technik habe ich schon von den großen Ping zeiten gehört. Ist dies bei der neuen Technik genauso extrem?
(Ich hatte von Pings jenseits der 300ms gehört, was beim Online Gaming mehr als inakzeptabel ist)

Ansonsten: Gibt es sonst noch Nach- oder Vorteile?

(Der Preis interessiert mich an dieser Stelle noch nicht)


Wäre nett wenn mich jemand ein bisschen aufklären könnte


----------



## Sash (26. Dezember 2010)

naja sehr wetter abhängig, der ping ist immer miserabel..


----------



## NebuLa (26. Dezember 2010)

ja stimmt, wetter ist auch ein faktor...
Aber wie ist das denn genau mit dem Ping?
bzw. ist der bei der neuen Technik besser?


----------



## Sash (26. Dezember 2010)

ich weiß es nicht, hab nur immer wieder gelesen das der lahm ist.


----------



## NebuLa (26. Dezember 2010)

oh man, ich hoffe mal das sich da was tut, ansonsten wird das nämlich nichts mit online gaming :X


----------



## Sash (26. Dezember 2010)

keine andere möglichkeit?


----------



## NebuLa (26. Dezember 2010)

sag du es mir 

ich bin schon seit 2 jahren dran besseres internet zu finden...
Habe momentan ne 768er Leitung... Ab dem ersten will die Telekom bei mir etwas neues versuchen womit ich angeblich 2MBit bekommen soll (ne Ahnung was das sein kann?). Aber letztendlich ist 2MBit auch nur Durschnitt. Für mein Surfverhalten wäre alles ab 6MBit eigentlich minimum.

Das komische: Ich wohne in einem kleinen Dorf direkt neben der Stadt, und ungefähr 350m (Straße) von VDSL 50 entfernt. Trotzdem wurde bei uns bis jetzt noch nicht ausgebaut >_<


----------



## dot (26. Dezember 2010)

Wenn die komplette Verbindung ausschlieszlich ueber eine SAT-Vebrindung laeuft, dann sind die Pingzeiten fuer schnelle Onlinespiele nicht zu gebrauchen. Bleibt also alles wie gehabt.

@ 2MBit
Vermutlich schalten sie endlich RAM (=> http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=126674 )


----------



## Sash (26. Dezember 2010)

naja zum zocken reichen 2mbit. kommt ja nur auf die ping an. nur wenn du zb über steam spiele lädst brauchst du mehr.. oder filme.


----------



## NebuLa (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte eine Idee. Bin mir aber von der Technischen Umsetzung her nicht sicher...

Also bei mir in der Straße leben hauptsächlich Leute die ihr Internet nur für 0815 Zeug nutzen; also nicht so extrem auf Geschwindigkeit und Ping achten. Wenn die Telekom also für die Straße das neue Volumen freischaltet, wäre es dann nicht möglich das Restliche Volumen auf unserem Haus zu aktivieren? (nochmal als Info, ich hab keine ahnung wie diese Technik funktioniert )

Alle anderen interessiert es nämlich eh nicht... 

Würde das vielleicht gehen? o_O

PS: Mein Vater ist schon über 15 Jahre Kunde. Könnte man damit vielleicht arbeiten? ^^


----------



## Jakob (26. Dezember 2010)

NebuLa schrieb:


> sag du es mir
> 
> ich bin schon seit 2 jahren dran besseres internet zu finden...
> Habe momentan ne 768er Leitung... Ab dem ersten will die Telekom bei mir etwas neues versuchen womit ich angeblich 2MBit bekommen soll (ne Ahnung was das sein kann?). Aber letztendlich ist 2MBit auch nur Durschnitt. Für mein Surfverhalten wäre alles ab 6MBit eigentlich minimum.
> ...



Möglicherweise könnte man da was mit einer guten Richtantenne machen. Hab ich hier in Dresden mit einer alten Satellitenschüssel hinbekommen. Hatte erst eine miese Richtantenne und dauerhaft Abstürze, aber mit der Satellitenschüssel hatte ich dann die vollen 2Mbit und einen Ping von +-50ms. Ist halt nur ein relativ kostspieliges Unterfangen, abhängig von der Hardware. Es ging zwar, aber ich bin trotzdem froh jetzt VDSL zu haben.

Bei genaueren Fragen kannst du dich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## NebuLa (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie satelliteninternet, weswegen ich mich noch nicht so gut damit auskenne. Wie ist es denn möglich mit einer Richtantenne 50ms zu bekommen?
Der Weg zum Satelliten lässt sich doch damit nicht verkürzen oder?


----------



## Jakob (26. Dezember 2010)

Ach so nein, ich meinte jetzt indem du da, wo es VDSL 50MBit gibt einen Richtantenne aufstellst, die genau auf deine sendet und du so die Strecke überbrückst.

Nicht zum Satelliten. Die Sat-Schüssel war bloß die billigste Lösung an eine starke Richtantenne zu kommen.


----------



## NebuLa (26. Dezember 2010)

aber wo soll ich denn die richtantenne hinstellen, also da wo das vdsl ist?
ist das wirklich so einfach, das signal vom vdsl einfach per richtantenne zu übertragen?

wie weit geht so eine richtantenne?
Wenn sie entsprechend weit geht, würde sich ein Kumpel von mir freuen

und noch eine letzte frage:
wie viel von der eigentlichen Geschwindigkeit geht verloren?

Das waren jetzt ein paar viele fragen, aber ich hatte vorher noch nie von dieser art lösung gehört


----------



## Jakob (26. Dezember 2010)

Na ja das musst du natürlich mit der Telekom absprechen, aber bei uns war es möglich, mit einem kleinen Provider, nicht der Telekom eine Lösung auszumachen. Wir richteten quasi einen Internetanschluss da ein wo es möglich war, also bei dir die 350m entfernt und schlossen da an einen Router eine Richtantenne an. Dann nur noch aufs Dach einen Empfänger und über Lan unten im Haus einen 2. Router und schon hatten wir ganz normal Internet.
Also theorethisch geht das sehr weit, einige kilometer sogar, ist aber dann natürlich sehr viel teurer und wetterabhängig. Bei mir gingen am Ende mit einem Sender und der Satellitenschüsselempfänger problemlos 2mbit auf 300m bei Schnee und Regen und durch sehr viele Bäume. Darüber konnte ich nicht testen, da die Verbindung auf 2mbit beschränkt war, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass mit etwas Aufwand zumindestens 10-20mbit möglich wären. Aber dann hast du halt bei Regen mal etwas weniger.
Die Verbindung ist dann halt auch anfällig gegen Babyphone und so. Aber das muss man testen, das hängt ganz und gar von der Situation bei dir ab.

Wie viel letztendlich verloren geht kann ich dir nicht sagen. Das hängt wie schon gesagt von einigen Dingen ab. Ich möchte dich jetzt nicht umsonst in Hoffnung versetzten, es ist ein ganz schöner Aufwand das ganze in die Wege zu leiten und man sollte schon etwas technisch versiert sein. Abgesehen davon sollte der Provider offen für neues sein und alle anderen Bedingungen auch passen.
Wenn du wirklich am 1. 2mbit Inet bekommen solltest warte das erst mal ab und errinnere dich an meine Möglichkeit, wenn es sonst keine andere Lösung mehr gibt. Ansonsten könnte man sich ja auch mal an einen Experten wenden, der sich damit auskennt, aber bitte frag mich nicht, wie der Experte heißt, der sich auf solche Dinge spezialisiert.


----------



## NebuLa (26. Dezember 2010)

das hört sich echt interessant an 

Was denkst du denn kostet der ganze spass bei VDSL und über ~350m bzw. über ~2,5km?


----------



## troppa (27. Dezember 2010)

Sat Internet ist nix zu spielen, ist viel auf dem Satelliten los tröpfelt das Netz nur noch und hohe Prioritäten sind sauteuer...

Richtantenne wäre eine Möglichkeit, allerdings wirst du (wahrscheinlich) nicht die ganze Bandbreite von VDSL bekommen. Bei uns in der Nähe gabs mal so ein Projekt, da wurden max. 6MBit/s bereitgestellt. (Hardware ca. 300€ + montl. 80€) Ein Kumpel von mir hatte sich dann 3MBit/s geholt das kostete dann nur 40€ im Monat - allerdings ist das schon 5-6 Jahre her.

Allerdings soll bald hier ein LTE-Projekt starten, damit sollen bis zu 25 Mbit/s Downstream möglich sein, vlt. wäre das auch eine Möglichkeit für dich.


----------



## Jakob (27. Dezember 2010)

Ja stimmt, LTE soll auch 2011 in den Gebieten ohne richtigem Internet eingerichtet werden. Wäre auch eine Option.

Also zum Preis kann ich dir nichts sagen. Ich kann dir bloß sagen, dass zumindestens 2,5km über 1000€ kosten dürften und wahrscheinlich eine (illegale) Sendestärke über 100mW erfordern würden. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich da irre. Bei mir warens bloß die 300m. Da wir bei uns nicht die einzigen Abnehmer waren, sondern quasi so etwas wie ein Hotspot eingerichtet wurde kann ich dir nichts zu der Senderantenne sagen in preislicher Hinsicht. Für die Hardware ansich haben wir so um die 300€ bezahlt. Dazu kommt noch einiger Aufwand, um den Empfang zu verstärken, also Satschüssel usw. Für DSL 2000 waren es dazu noch 40€ im Monat.


----------



## amdintel (27. Dezember 2010)

NebuLa schrieb:


> Wie einige sicherlich schon gehört haben, will Ansonsten: Gibt es sonst noch Nach- oder Vorteile?
> 
> (Der Preis interessiert mich an dieser Stelle noch nicht)
> 
> ...



ich habe gehört,  das vielen  bei SKY DSL auch eine Volumen Drosselung 
stattfinden soll, wie UMTs z.b. ist,
vorher in die AGB kucken was da  steht, bevor man sich auf was einläßt.


wenn die mit 10 Bit Geschw. z.b. werben aber pro Monat schon ab 10 GB Daten Volumen unter drosseln ist das genau so Bauernfängerei wie bei UMTs heute, weil du praktisch das gar nicht richtig  nuzten kannst .


----------



## Jakob (27. Dezember 2010)

Also bei mir gab es keine Beschränkung.


----------



## NebuLa (27. Dezember 2010)

Also bei mir wäre das Volumen und die Stabilität definitiv wichtig, da ich auch gerne mal pro tag (je nach Leitung) so um die 20 GB sauge 
Also ich hatte mir jetzt die verschiedenen Sachen angeguckt, jedoch finde ich nichts was wirklich zu mir passen würde.



Ich zitier nochmal meinen Beitrag. Vielleicht kann man ja damit was anfangen (?!)



> Ich hätte eine Idee. Bin mir aber von der Technischen Umsetzung her nicht sicher...
> 
> Also bei mir in der Straße leben hauptsächlich Leute die ihr Internet nur für 0815 Zeug nutzen; also nicht so extrem auf Geschwindigkeit und Ping achten. Wenn die Telekom also für die Straße das neue Volumen freischaltet, wäre es dann nicht möglich das Restliche Volumen auf unserem Haus zu aktivieren? (nochmal als Info, ich hab keine ahnung wie diese Technik funktioniert )
> 
> ...


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hatte i-net über sat weil wir hier nur dsl light haben.
Aber das ist nicht das gelbe vom ei.

Allerdings hatte ich auch den upload über die dsl light Leitung, und nur den download über sat.

Naja es funktionierte an sich gut,
Aber, die bremsten einen z.b. beim download aus... ich rede hier net vom dauersaugen sondern selbst ab 50mb wurde es richtig lahm...
Fing schnell an und wurde immer langsamer die drehten einem den Hahn ab.

Vor allem an Stoßzeiten, wenn viele über sat im i-net waren wurde es arg langsam fast so lahm wie dsl light.

Und da war es monatlich zu teuer, hab es dann nach mehreren Beschwerden wo nichts genutzt haben wieder abgemeldet.

Finde es eine Frechheit das es mit was weiß ich wie viel kb angepriesen wird, man aber die Geschwindigkeit z.b. nur nachts um 3 für ka 50mb bekommt.....
Ich weiss es heisst immer Geschwindigkeiten bis zu dsl XXX,
aber wenn in der meisten zeit nur der Bruchteil zur Verfügung steht ist es zu teuer!!


----------



## K3n$! (28. Dezember 2010)

> Ich hätte eine Idee. Bin mir aber von der Technischen Umsetzung her nicht sicher...
> 
> Also bei mir in der Straße leben hauptsächlich Leute die ihr Internet nur für 0815 Zeug nutzen; also nicht so extrem auf Geschwindigkeit und Ping achten. Wenn die Telekom also für die Straße das neue Volumen freischaltet, wäre es dann nicht möglich das Restliche Volumen auf unserem Haus zu aktivieren? (nochmal als Info, ich hab keine ahnung wie diese Technik funktioniert )
> 
> ...


Also die Verteilerstationen von der Telekom sind eigentlich immer recht gut angeschlossen, d.h. i.d.R. mit Glasfaser.
Das kann man dann eigentlich bloß durch viele Kunden mit VDSL auslasten.
Der Faktor, der bei dir limitiert, ist die Leitungsbeschaffenheit.

Erstens ist deine Leitung warscheinlich zu lang und zweitens zu alt und deswegen nicht für hohe Datenraten ausgelegt.

Diese RAM-Schaltung bringt dir was insofern, dass bei dir dann eben nur 2000er DSL anstatt 1000er oder 3000er DSL ankommt. Die Telekom hat da ihre festen Schaltgrenzen.
Wenn dann noch hinzukommt, dass bei dir die Leitungsdämpfung sehr hoch ist, dann schalten sie dir nur 384er DSL. Manchmal kann man aber auch mit einer höheren Leitungsdämpfung noch DSL XXXX bekommen und deshalb gibt es diese neue RAM-Sache.

Empfehlen würde ich dir auch noch mit Kabelanbietern bei dir in der Region zu sprechen. Vielleich ist ja der Ausbau geplant oder bei dir liegen schon Kabel in der Erde, eben nur nicht bis zu deinem Haus.

Eine weitere Alternative wäre dieser Anbieter hier:

Funknetz-HG

Das wäre dann so etwas, wie hier schon von Jakob beschrieben wurde.


----------



## NebuLa (28. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Antwort 

Weißt du wie viel es eigentlich aktuell kosten würde eine neue Leitung zu legen?
Möglicherweise gibt es im restlichen Dorf genug Leute mit denen man zusammenlegen kann.


----------



## amdintel (28. Dezember 2010)

das mit den Kabel  Anbietern ist alles reine Bauernfängerei ,  gut versteckt ein nutzloses Sicherheits Paket das erst mal umsonst ist,  damit man es nicht merkt , 
dann kommt dafür die Extra Rechnung , die Bank Daten wollen die sofort haben,
wenn man den Anschluß bestellt .

ist bei mir ähnlich  kein DSL , z.z. UMTs  als   Dauer Notlösung seit 2 Jahren jetzt ,  aber das mit Sky DSL  das würde mich auch intressieren ,  hat wahrscheinlich auch die gleichen Nachteile wie normal Sat ,  das es Wetter abhängig ist ? weiß das  wer genauer ?  

keine Limit Begrenzung hört sich schon mal gut an .

wenn das nicht wieder so eine Mogel Packung ist,  der  Rück Kanal (also Senden) 0 über die Telefon Leitung was sehr teuer ist ??


----------



## K3n$! (28. Dezember 2010)

Sky DSL ist SAT DSL btw.

Das ist bloß der Anbieter, genau wie bei DLAN = PowerLAN

Kein DSL? Verfügbarkeit von Internet via Satellit mit skyDSL

Ich hab mal gehört, dass die Leitung legen zu lassen so um die 1000€ kostet.
Das ist aber nur der Preis für eine vorhandene Leitung, die dann angeschlossen wird, glaube ich.

Ich kenn mich da aber nicht genau aus, ruf am besten mal KD an oder den örtlichen Kabeldienstleister.

Und das mit den Bankeinzugabzockern von amdintel würd ich nicht allzu ernst nehmen 
Jeder Anbieter hat das mit dem Bankeinzug oder das mit dem Sicherheitspaket.
Wie er selbst schrieb, man soll genau das Kleingedruckte lesen.
Dort steht nämlich meistens, dass man für 3 Monate das Sicherheitspaket dazu bekommt.
Aber das soll hier ja nicht das Thema sein.


----------



## amdintel (28. Dezember 2010)

du hör  mir bloß  mit KD auf,  leider wird einem hier dieser Anbieter förmlich aufgezwungen und dieser nutzt seine Vorteil auch aus , einen freien Wettbewerb gibt es nicht, da bevorzuge ich lieber meinen vorhanden UMTs Zugang , wo ich auch mal den Provider wechseln kann, falls es nicht mehr klappt  und es ärger gibt ...
 mit Sicherheit rufe ich bei KD kein 3 x mehr an, die können sich ihr Kabel sonst wo hin stecken , sicherlich denke ich mal das man auch bei SKY DSL nicht so Provider gebunden ist  und es auch andere gibt ? weil ja Europa weit .... das geht mit SKY DSL ..


----------



## K3n$! (28. Dezember 2010)

Meinst du, bei mir gibt es hier einen freien Wettbewerb ?
Bei mir gibt es nur Telecolumbus. Der hat hier das Monopol.

Nur hab ich bisher nur Schlechtes von diesem Anbieter gehört.


----------



## amdintel (28. Dezember 2010)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Meinst du, bei mir gibt es hier einen freien Wettbewerb ?
> Bei mir gibt es nur Telecolumbus. Der hat hier das Monopol.
> 
> Nur hab ich bisher nur Schlechtes von diesem Anbieter gehört.



KD war auch oft genug Thema in der Sendung Störenfried Kunde Ct. TV Magazin auf H3  und ich persönlich habe mit dehnen auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht,gleich im Vorfeld ohne da Kunde zu sein , so weit ist es zum glück nicht gekommen ,   das ich beschossen habe ,  nie da  Kunde zu werden , aba  SKY DSL würde mich für die Zukunft schon interessieren ...


----------



## K3n$! (28. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du UMTS bekommst, kannst du aber auf SAT-DSL verzichten.
Außer du nimmst einen teuren Vertrag mit einer richtigen Flat, wobei auch hier diese "Fair-Use-Policity" angewandt wird. 
Sprich wenn du viel lädst, wird dir auch die Leitung gedrosselt, das ist eben bei schnurlosem Internet so.

Einzig wäre vielleicht diese Sache über Richtfunk eine Alternative.


----------



## NebuLa (28. Dezember 2010)

@amdintel

Der Rückkanal geht auch über den Sat. Das bringt effektiv einen Upstream von 4MBit!
Aber wie gesagt, der Ping ist miserabel :/



@Alle

Also meine Leitung muss ja schon ziemlich alt sein, da ich nur eine Dämpfung von 25 db habe. Da sollte doch auch DSL 6000 kein Problem sein oder?
Oder ist das auch durch andere Dinge begrenzt?
(Die Leitung wurde meines wissens im Jahr 1999 gelegt. Also eigentlich dürfte sie doch nicht allzu schlimm sein, oder?)


----------



## amdintel (28. Dezember 2010)

.. also UMTs weiter als Dauer Notlösung ja ?

kuck mal hier die falle :



> für Sie geeignet sein. Empfehlenswert für den individuellen Rückkanal ist in diesem Falle insbesondere eine Flatrate-Verbindung, die gegebenenfalls von Ihrem lokalen Telefonanbieter (z.B. Arcor oder EWE TEL) angeboten wird.



quelle 
das ist ******* dann ist mein Telefon Anschluß immer besetzt wenn ich´on 
bin, wie in der Stein Zeit mit Analog Modem... neee

würde mich an dieser stelle mal interessieren ob das überall so ist?


----------



## K3n$! (28. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt schon diese DSL-Lösungen, bei denen der Down- als auch der Upstream über das SAT-Signal geht.

Eine Dämpfung von 25db ist aber eigentlich schon recht gut.
Zumindestens ausreichend für DSL4000 - 6000.


----------



## amdintel (28. Dezember 2010)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Es gibt schon diese DSL-Lösungen, bei denen der Down- als auch der Upstream über das SAT-Signal geht.
> 
> .



ja und wer zum Beispiel , 
denn das mit dem Rück Kanal über Telefon Leistung ist ganz klarer Mist
 und  sehr teuer.


----------



## K3n$! (28. Dezember 2010)

Sky DSL bietet so etwas auch an:

Kein DSL verfügbar? sky DSL Flat, Tarife und Tarifübersicht

oder zum Beispiel auch Star DSL:

SAT-Flatrate


----------



## Bruce112 (28. Dezember 2010)

wie war das nochmal Frau Angela Merkel hatte doch gesagt das im Deutschland überall im dorf leute leben die ne anständige Breitband bekommen sollen bis  ende 2010 .


Zu deiner Frage ,die sache ist in der gemeinde wo du lebst ,wenn mehrere leute diese Sat internet haben sollen dann soll es besser sein als wenn du als alleine da mit dem Sat internet surfst .


----------



## NebuLa (28. Dezember 2010)

> Eine Dämpfung von 25db ist aber eigentlich schon recht gut.
> Zumindestens ausreichend für DSL4000 - 6000.



Wie kommt es dann zu nur DSL 768 bzw. ab Neujahr zu DSL 2000 (durch RAM)?
Lausige Verteilerstation?


----------



## K3n$! (28. Dezember 2010)

Es sind, soweit mir bekannt, die Schaltgrenzen der Telekom.

Früher hast du bswp. bis 50db nur 768er DSL bekommen.
Jetzt schalten sie dir 2000er-RAM-DSL.

Hierbei bekommst du dann aber im besten Fall 2000er DSL, wohl eher viel weniger.
Es ist eben so, dass die Telekom versucht, dir deine Bandbreite zu garantieren.
Das ist bei RAM-DSL nicht so.


----------



## NebuLa (28. Dezember 2010)

Das heißt, wenn ich einen Internetanschluss über 6MBit haben will, der nicht Volumenbegrenzt, Störanfällig, oder extrem schlecht im Ping ist, muss ich umziehen?

Ich versteh das echt nicht. Vor allem da unsere Stadt Millionen für den Breitbandausbau bekommen hat... Ich habs mal zusammengefasst:
Unser Dorf ist direkt neben einer Stadt voller VDSL50. Dann wird ausgebaut, und die einzigen die noch schnelles Internet bekommen ist ein Dorf das mitten in der Prarie liegt, aber schon DSL 6000 hat o_O

Die Telekom ist schon ein Mysterium...


----------



## K3n$! (28. Dezember 2010)

So kann man das sagen.
Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------

